# Crazy speaker audition idea?



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

What if we tried this? You would like to upgrade your main speakers, why not take them with you to your local retailer. Audition the speakers you would like to upgrade to, then ask to swap your speakers into the exact spot your new favorites occupied. It eliminates room acoustics and system quality and power differences, between your old and potential new speakers.This is not as much work as it sounds like considering the investment you are about to make. This procedure could prevent a lot of buyers remorse. What do you think ?:dumbcrazy:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess it would let you know how they sound compared to how your old ones do, but your speakers may not sound the same in their showroom as they do in your home either. Try it out and let us know how it works out. :T


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

No, I agree my speakers are not going to sound the same in there room as mine, but that is not the comparison I would be interested in. I want to compare the old speakers to the new all parameters being as close as possible.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would like to see the results of your experiment as you would then have the chance to compare your new speakers against your old in your room as well.
Definitely keep us posted! :yes:


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

It will be a while before I replace my speakers, I just thought the speaker swap would be a good idea for a lot of people. My next upgrade will be a new AVR. I am waiting to see the new proposed Chain L7s. This swap obviously is not possible with ID companies. You need to rely on their 30-45 day trial.


----------

